

Intel Announces Low Power Xeon and Atom Micro Server Products - MojoKid
http://hothardware.com/News/Intel-Announces-New-Micro-Server-Products-Discusses-Xeons-Future/

======
rbranson
Doesn't virtualization make this sort of thing obsolete? If your performance
requirements are modest enough to work on a micro server, wouldn't they work
in a virtualized environment? It seems like it'd be cheaper (software does the
work hardware is doing here), easier on maintenance and provide high
availability in a virtualized environment as well. I'm not talking big iron,
I'm talking $3-$5k boxes which seem to be the sweet spot.

~~~
sibsibsib
Something like this might be good for a smaller business with machines on-
site. You could replace a rack of beefy heat generating boxes with a few of
these and save on power+AC bills.

From a data center perspective, I think it has some merit too. If they produce
the machines in small little blade-type servers that you can just plug into a
box, wouldn't that simplify maintenance? And for availability, if a box dies,
it doesn't take down 20 different vms with it.

------
ChuckMcM
Interesting spin by Intel. Having recently priced out power and cooling costs
I can see where ARM hopes to be, but Intel having a 64bit offering before ARM
does is definitely an advantage. Now if the chipsets let me put 96GB on each
chip (sadly another 36 - 50 watts) we'll really be interested.

